# Just Married



## erik.van.geit (Jan 6, 2009)

Keeping my promise...

August 31st
On a tower at about 6km from home
First picture taken by Nathalie








December 22nd
Just Married...
2 witnesses, Nathalie and me
See how everybody is well clothed ... except me


----------



## Oorang (Jan 6, 2009)

Those links show broken for me?


----------



## RoryA (Jan 6, 2009)

I can see one pic not the other, but congratulations anyway!!


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Erik, I can see he first pic. But the 2nd is only displaying the small red "x" marker that IE shows when it cannot fetch the image.  And I don't see any harm in congratulating you once again. :wink:


----------



## Cbrine (Jan 6, 2009)

Erik,
  I've only been lurking around, and have not been posting much.  Looks like I missed this.  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 6, 2009)

Congratulations Erik!


----------



## MarkAndrews (Jan 6, 2009)

Congratulations Erik


----------



## texasalynn (Jan 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## schielrn (Jan 6, 2009)

Congrats Erik.  Your contributions have been missed around the board.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jan 6, 2009)

THANKS!!
Restored the link, accidently deleted the file on my site


----------



## justme (Jan 6, 2009)

Congratulations Erik!

Best wishes for the new couple in the coming years.


----------



## Patience (Jan 6, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your new wife.

I'd say you look well dressed in the pic! I love the white trousers!


----------



## Colin Legg (Jan 6, 2009)

Congratulations to the both of you!


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jan 6, 2009)

Congratulations Erik!

I'm with Bryony - very dapper! I assume your comment referred to the fact that you're wearing three fewer layers than everyone else?

(Is there a particular significance to the first photo?)


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks to all!!



cornflakegirl said:


> I assume your comment referred to the fact that you're wearing three fewer layers than everyone else?
> 
> (Is there a particular significance to the first photo?)


Yes! As always I'm the last one who feels that the temperature is going down or that it is rainy.
It was less than 10 Celsius, I think. Couldn't have stand there for hours of course.

The first photo is really the first one in "our history". Nathalie stretched her arm and pushed the button


----------



## Oorang (Jan 6, 2009)

Figured it out. My company is blocking your pics. Congratulations again though


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jan 6, 2009)

erik.van.geit said:


> The first photo... Nathalie stretched her arm and pushed the button



Although I can not see Nathalie's arms in either picture I'm assuming the same is not true of the 2nd picture


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jan 6, 2009)

erik.van.geit said:


> The first photo is really the first one in "our history". Nathalie stretched her arm and pushed the button



So how long have you two been together? Was it a whirlwind romance? :nosey:


----------



## VoG (Jan 6, 2009)

Congrats Erik!


----------



## pgc01 (Jan 6, 2009)

Congratulations Erik!

All the happiness to you and Nathalie.


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Jan 6, 2009)

Nu is de tijd voor Toonders "het einde van eindeloos"...

Mijn gelukwensen.

Aladin


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Jan 6, 2009)

Well done and best wishes Erik.


----------



## MrKowz (Jan 6, 2009)

Big congrats Erik!  I'm only 6 months behind ya!

Cheers!


----------



## Peter_SSs (Jan 7, 2009)

Congratulations Erik! And thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Domski (Jan 7, 2009)

Congrats Erik!!!

Dom


----------



## Bruno_x (Jan 7, 2009)

_Erik en Nathalie,
vanwaar zij is weet ik nie.
maar Erik is van Testelt,
daar had hij zich allang genesteld
Nu is 't nog wachten op de kinderen, zo'n stuk of drie...
_
Beste gelukwensen aan 't jonge koppel.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jan 7, 2009)

THANKS to all english speaking people!!
Dankjewel, Aladin & Bruno!



cornflakegirl said:


> So how long have you two been together? Was it a whirlwind romance? :nosey:


 
We met on the internet quite unexpectedly. After about 3 emails we decided to meet.
3 days before meeting - August 26th - we were chatting, which we didn't like very much. I suggested to do a little phonecall to say goodnight. It was about midnight. We talked till 5:00AM. (invoice tells me that whe called 4:52:19, but it seemed like 2 minutes)
When we met, we needed about 5 minutes to know for sure... From then we did everything as quickly as possible.

To my sense (and Nathalies) you can go for it:
1. once you know that you have about the same thoughts about what you consider to be the most important things in life
2. once you are determined to choose for each other every day again

We are both 44: perhaps that helps to "know" what we want and what we can.

So, is this a whirlwind romance?


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jan 7, 2009)

That's so lovely! Made me feel all warm


----------



## Krishnakumar (Jan 7, 2009)

Congrats Erik !!


----------



## MorganO (Jan 7, 2009)

erik.van.geit said:


> ...once you know that you have about the same thoughts about what you consider to be the most important things in life...


 
Congrats Eric! 

And I agree wholeheartedly with your comment quoted above.  I beleive the same.


----------



## thorpyuk (Jan 8, 2009)

congratulations


----------



## exceluser2007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations Erik - really happy for you.


----------



## arkusM (Jan 8, 2009)

Contratulations brother. You two have embarked on a great adventure, but I see you have a good tour guide.


----------



## NBVC (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll stick my congratulations here to you too Erik!


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you all for your congratulations.
Nathalie didn't know a lot about my "secret Excel life". Now she sees how large a community this is; people from all over the world.

kind regards!!
Erik


----------



## Smitty (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry for the belated congratulations Erik!

I'm very happy for the both of you!



> Nathalie didn't know a lot about my "secret Excel life". Now she sees how large a community this is; people from all over the world.



Does that mean we'll be seeing more of you around in the future?


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jan 11, 2009)

THANKS Smitty!!


Smitty said:


> Does that mean we'll be seeing more of you around in the future?


No, it wasn't meant to sound like that.
But I do not exclude to come back especially to help in the Excel forum.
We have a lot of things to do in the house and Nathalie is going to learn Dutch at school and we are preparing the day when we will invite everybody we know, which will be March 7th.


----------



## al_b_cnu (Jan 12, 2009)

erik.van.geit said:


> ... and we are preparing the day when we will invite everybody we know, which will be March 7th.



That must run into the thousands then Erik!

you'll have to get the police involved for crowd control 

Best wishes 

Alan


----------



## fairwinds (Jan 12, 2009)

Late but warm congratulations!!


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Alan and fairwinds!


al_b_cnu said:


> That must run into the thousands then Erik!
> 
> you'll have to get the police involved for crowd control


everybody "we know" is not the same as everybody "who knows us"
After playing concert it could happen that people think I know them, while they were just in the crowd 
But indeed I'm sure that our little street will have a parking problem that day.

warm regards,
Erik


----------



## hatman (Jan 12, 2009)

My first time checking in since well before Christmas, and this is what I find!  Most heartfelt congratulations, Erik.  Kelley and I just had our 5th anniversary on Jan 2nd, and I can tell you that January is a good month both to get married in and to have anniversaries.  Then again, if it's the right person, I can't imagine there is a bad time.  Enjoy every minute.

So how much geography separated you two when you met?


----------



## Domenic (Jan 12, 2009)

Congratulations Erik!  All the best to you and your wife!

Cheers!


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks, Domenic & hatman


hatman said:


> So how much geography separated you two when you met?


through the air, I think about 400km
by road the shortest we found is 530km

she was living in Mulhouse near Germany

best regards,
Erik


----------



## Long Nose (Jan 13, 2009)

Congratulations and may God bless you both.


----------



## Stormseed (Jan 13, 2009)

My second hearty congrats to you, sir !!!! 

If you remember, I was the first to congratulate you back in August I reckon 
Wishing you a very happy & prosperous married life !


----------



## yashsrawat (Jan 14, 2009)

congarts buddy


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks, buddies!


----------



## Angie1313 (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm late but that's cause I'm new.  Anywho...Congratulations!!!  Any pics?


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi, Angie1313,
WELCOME to the BOARD!!!!!



Angie1313 said:


> I'm late but that's cause I'm new. Anywho...Congratulations!!! Any pics?


THANKS!
for pics you need to look at the start of this thread (page 1)
I hope you''ll find the button to do that, even when you are a girl  (only refering to your signature)

By the way: if that's your "real" pic, you can subscribe to DRAFT: see my signature


----------



## Angie1313 (Jan 21, 2009)

erik.van.geit said:


> Hi, Angie1313,
> WELCOME to the BOARD!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 

lol...that pic is me.  One of my better pics I must say too.  You two look lovely by the way!


----------



## Stormseed (Jan 21, 2009)

Erik sir,

Do you know about a place in Antwerp, Brial Mont Lei ? My elder brother has shifted there and I may come there soon enough (just a vacation)


----------



## steve case (Jan 21, 2009)

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !

May you live long and happily together.  

This year we will celebrate a 40 year anniversary.

I does happen (-:


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks, Steve :=)

Stormseed, I don't know all places in Antwerp, but Antwerp is less than 50km from here. Be welcome, if you want to visit!


----------



## riaz (Jan 24, 2009)

Erik, much belated, many many congratulations.  May you have a long and happy life together.  We expect you to come back in fifty years and tell us how good it has been.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jan 27, 2009)

thanks, riaz!


----------



## Angie1313 (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats again!


----------

